# TN - Goodwill Changes Policy On Service Dogs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Goodwill Changes Policy On Service Dogs
By Megan Brantley
POSTED: 6:00 pm EDT June 14, 2012
UPDATED: 11:28 am EDT June 15, 2012

Quotes:
We searched the law and found Tennessee does in fact allow businesses to choose whether or not to ask for documentation when someone has a service animal ... 

" ... we decided that it would be best for us to go ahead and comply with the ADA law."

Goodwill Changes Policy On Service Dogs - News Story - WCYB Tri Cities


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

that is good though I can help but find that quote kinda funny, maybe it is because I feel that complying with the ADA is in the best intrest of everyone


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

I believe the ADA is the only device to follow when it comes to either AD's or SD's. I only go to certain stores and Gvt bld's and if its official business I will call in advance and offer to prove my SD is as the law requires by the paperwork provided by the VA. Common sense in 99% of these cases will show if its a SD or just a pet by the way the SD acts. Majority of the pets running around with SD's harnesses will act like a pet and growl, sniff or even act like a dog. SD's have special training and this store or any establishment has zero legal right to refuse a client as long as they don't mind a lawsuit in the rear. They can evict the animal if it goes to the bathroom in the store or just does not act like a real service animal or the handler fails to answer the questions the ADA says is legal. I have had many stores ask about Blitz and even though only two questions can be legally asked; I have no problems going further into my disability and providing paperwork which is in my wallet at all times. A pet owner will not have proof although many who have real SD's do not carry that paperwork either. So until the ADA is updated to read this I suspect that this story could cost this store millions if in fact the SD that was denied was in fact a real federally protected SD. 

Bottom line there has to be more control on ID's that are real ID's for SD's and their handlers issued by either the states or feds so there is no question if it is a pet or not without making a huge issue out of denying what was actually a real SD


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought that the ADA "trumps" state law anyway*; so saying that they could ask for documentation because TN laws says they can is incorrect anyway? 


*or whichever is less restrictive/provides the most protection?


----------



## Jacobs-mommy (Jun 8, 2012)

This happened close to where i live. I am going to share a link about a local politician that recently abused the sd law. I am curious if this story had anything to do with goodwill reacting the way they did at first. 
_storysmartredirect


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> I thought that the ADA "trumps" state law anyway*; so saying that they could ask for documentation because TN laws says they can is incorrect anyway?
> 
> 
> *or whichever is less restrictive/provides the most protection?



For Public Access Rights the ADA (Civil Rights Law) does give the most rights and here the Federal Law does go over the State Laws. The real problem comes in if a handler wants to get local law enforcement involved as local LEO can only act on state statutes. 

Individuals and groups in each state really need to band together to bring up their state rights to at least the level of their federal rights.


----------

